# dropcopters?



## squarepeg (Jul 9, 2010)

pbs ran a piece about this tonite, first time i heard about it:

https://newatlas.com/dropcopter-pollination-drones-bees/55323/


----------



## wildbranch2007 (Dec 3, 2008)

they used them in an orchard near here a couple of years ago, rumor was they were not very helpful, but this is a high wind area, haven't heard if they brought them back the last couple of years.


----------



## Tim KS (May 9, 2014)

So....where do they get the pollen to 'bomb' the trees with? ...and why not just use larger aircraft instead of drones....I'd think they'd cover more area faster?


----------



## GregB (Dec 26, 2017)

Tim KS said:


> So....where do they get the pollen to 'bomb' the trees with? ...and why not just use larger aircraft instead of drones....I'd think they'd cover more area faster?


Because you must fly low and slowly and precisely to a point.
Else you end up pollinating corn with apple.


----------



## psm1212 (Feb 9, 2016)

Prophetic. The Beginning of the End might actually come from black helicopters (sort of).


----------

